# Outback 250Rs - Do You Have It?



## CampingRus (Jun 20, 2011)

Getting close to trading in the HTT and the 250rs is high on the list. We have three kids, but only 2 come camping on a normal week. Third one is an occasional (1 or 2 times a year).

Have had the hybrid for 3 years and am tired of rushing to pack up before the rain, during the rain and hoping we can dry in out when we get home. We have to store off site since HOA in place. Kids need their own sleeping space and cannot share the back bunk anymore.

So, the 250rs seems to fit the bill. DH doesn't want to pull anything huge, kids get their own bunks and we get a nice sized bed.

Going tomorrow morning to walk through one to be sure and have a quote already from Holman that I hope the local dealer will beat/match etc.

How is the storage space? Can you fit real sized bikes in the "bike storage space?"

I saw some of the mods to make a changing area, make the bunks a bit more private and make more storage spots on the cabinets.

Tell me more, good, bad and ugly!!

TV is a Nissan Armada - Tow rating up to 9000lbs, so weight wise we are just fine.

Any comments, suggestions, input?

Jenn


----------



## RVdogs (May 5, 2010)

We purchased our 250RS last year and have gone out about 12 times so far. A 10 day trip, a few 4-5 day trips, and several 2-3 weekenders. We have one preteen son who usually brings along a buddy, and our 18 year old daughter has joined us for a few short weekenders.

Pros: 
-Tows well and isn't too hard to find a nice campground that will accommodate the length.
-Roomy enough for comfort and yet we still set up our outside seating areas so we don't forget we're camping.
-King bed is amazing after we got a "memory foam" mattress top. 
-Dinette bed is big enough for any adult and is surprisingly comfortable.
-Kids love the bunk beds.
-Heat and A/C work really well.
-Outside kitchen is great for doing dishes outside.
-Under bunk storage is really useful during transport.
-Storage under dinette bench seats has ample room for extra bedding and extra television for bunk area.

Cons:
-Under bunk storage is a little tight for more than one bike. We decided to put a bicycle roof rack on our TV. I put a third bike in a "bike bag" and wedge it the entry way during transport.
-Oven is a little small for any serious baking.
-Refrigerator is a little small for trips over 5-6 days. Plan on bringing a couple ice chests for the drinks and you'll be fine for 7-10 days.
-Closet next to the bunks is a little awkward. It's fine for hanging clothes but then you're short on space for folded clothing. We struggle with storage space for our clothes.
-Outside stove top isn't very functional in a mild breeze. 
-Pullout couch bed isn't very comfortable unless you put a mattress pad under your bedding.
-Overhead reading lights for the king bed are a little bright. Easy fix with different bulbs.

How do we like our 250? We love it. We leave for an 8 day trip to Big Sur, CA this Saturday morning.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

We've had ours for just over a year. We love it! We also traded from a hybrid.

You mentioned packing up in the rain. While this trailer is much easier, you will still find that some water drips off the slides when you bring them in, in a rain. That will happen with any slides. We've only had to pack up in a rain once, and I just mopped off all the water I could, then ran the slides in and wiped up whatever dripped.

We don't use the bike storage, as we have a full size van that holds them nicely. The biggest question I've heard about using the bike storage is, how do you secure the bikes? I closed off the front of the lower bunk to hide all the soda & beer, barbeque, mats and other things we store under the bunk.

I added shelves in the closet at the end of the bunks, and the closet under the front TV table. That's where we put all our clothes. We store seldom used clothing above the king bed. We didn't want to crawl up there every time we wanted to change.

No trailer will be perfect for everything, but we've been very happy with ours, and I can't think of a model that would work better for us at this time.


----------



## CampingRus (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks. Went and saw it today and I do love it. Two wishes though - wish the bathroom was a bit bigger and wish they had put up some privacy shades on the bunks. We can take care of the second one. Oh yeah, you would think there would have been more storage for clothes.

The dealer today would not come close to Holman price, so I have been chatting with someone at Holman to make the purchase. It's $3000 less than the dealer closer (1.5 hours vs 2.5 hours for Holman).

Played with the slides, the awning and liked the bike receiver already attached to the frame by the factory!!

Now on to make up my mind for sure!

Thanks for the input.

Jennifer


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

I take it you must live where the trailer would need to be winterized. Get Holmans to install a winterizing by-pass valve for the water pump. It makes adding plumbing anti-freeze much easier. It's a pain to install yourself, as it's under the jack-knife sofa. The water heater already has a by-pass valve.


----------



## fpl (Mar 9, 2011)

We love ours. We bought the 10th anniversary addition and are very happy. The only thing I wish is the bathroom was bigger. Our old TT had a bigger bathroom and I miss that. As far as storage goes I cant complain as Iwe have everything we need plus space to spare. The king rear slide is awesome and I love the two doors. We tow it with our 04 Suburban and have had no issue towing through NH.


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

We are a family of 4 and the kids love the idea of there own bunks(own personal space







)We upgraded from a large pop-up and could not be happier.The wife loves the large dinette.We have owned it since June 2010 and have not had any major or minor issues,make sure you do a complete PDI before you leave the lot.


----------



## my3chis (Sep 2, 2010)

We got our 250rs in Sept of 2010. We upgraded from a pop-up. We love our new camper. The storage is enough, if I was organized enough to put all our things away. I/we do wish the bath was larger but we will add a curtain between it and the kitchen once i arrives from Keystone.


----------



## CampingRus (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks for the input! Just agreed upon a price and trade in! Waiting on the financing information, but if all goes well we should be picking up our 250rs on July 5th!!

Now just need to figure out the equalizer purchase. 1000lb one I know, but do I get a new hitch ball, shank etc.

Jenn


----------



## CampingRus (Jun 20, 2011)

Ok, financing complete and got an outstanding rate! We are picking up the new camper on July 5th, in time for our next camping trip that weekend!!

Now to order the Equalizer....


----------



## NDKoze (Jan 5, 2011)

CampingRus said:


> Ok, financing complete and got an outstanding rate! We are picking up the new camper on July 5th, in time for our next camping trip that weekend!!
> 
> Now to order the Equalizer....


Congratulations! I had been wavering between the 250RS and the 210RS for quite a while. I recently walked through both at my local dealer and "for me", it was a clear choice to go with the 250RS. Unfortunately they are about $3,800 over my best price from Lakeshore/Holman. Unfortunately, I am going to have to wait until next year to spring for mine. But, I will most likely be heading to Michigan (1000 miles) or Ohio (1100) for my purchase. For now, I am going to have to use the Pop-up for one more year and lurk here and be happy for you all who are pulling the trigger.

I am curious, how good of a trade-in they gave you on your HTT? Not asking for an amount, but wondering how much off of Private Seller price they were coming in at.

So, congrats again. I am sure that you will love it! Awesome that you are going to get it so quick and be able to use the new rig so soon.


----------



## CampingRus (Jun 20, 2011)

My new 2012 Outback 250rs


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

I may be a little biased, buy I think you made an excellent choice!








Congratulations!!!


----------



## my3chis (Sep 2, 2010)

duggy said:


> I may be a little biased, buy I think you made an excellent choice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too. You are going to love it!


----------



## sdizzyday (Feb 13, 2008)

I think the 250 is the perfect midsized trailer floorplan around. It pulls like a 25' trailer but camps as a 32'. We love ours.
Enjoy!


----------



## Bearhog (Feb 10, 2011)

Congrats! We love our '11 250RS.

One suggestion for the pantry and for the storage under the low counter next to the rear entry door. Pull out baskets on drawer tracks. The Pantry is huge and we were always losing stuff in the back. Added the pull out baskets and now DW is very happy. Oh, The Container Store has the perfect sizes.


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

Jenn...Congrats on the new TT...the fam is going to love it. Of course the next two weeks til July 5th is going to be the longest two weeks.


----------



## CampingRus (Jun 20, 2011)

ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS said:


> Jenn...Congrats on the new TT...the fam is going to love it. Of course the next two weeks til July 5th is going to be the longest two weeks.


Thanks everyone!! Kids are excited about the bunks and ability to bring bikes either inside or using the bike receiver in the back!!

As for the wait - that was self imposed as we leave for NY to visit family tomorrow. Back on the 4th hence the pick up on the 5th!

We still have 10 trips planned for the rest of the year so looking forward to getting good use this year! I may even add some winter camping now that everything is enclosed!

Also, we go camping with another family frequently - we aren't telling them about the new camper until they pull into the campground that weekend!! Should be a fun surprise!

Jenn


----------



## funbikerchick (Jun 6, 2011)

I am also biased since I bought an '11 last October. It isn't the anniversary edition and doesn't have the new front cap, but has the same interior as the one in your link. I added the curtain for privacy in front of the bathroom and just behind the fridge. I got the idea from this site. I put velcro on the wall so that I can twist the curtain and stick it to the wall out of the way except when I need it.

I have been prepping a piece of wood (stain and poly) to close off the under bunk storage. I thought of that on my own, but hadn't done anything about it. Then I saw pics on one done by a member here and got motivated. Now I just need to attach it.

Going away for a week beginning on 7/2. I can hardly wait!


----------



## CampingRus (Jun 20, 2011)

Tomorrow!!! Tomorrow, we pick her up!!

We spent this morning cleaning out the Roo and getting her all cleaned up for them. She is sparkling clean.

Today, we went and purchased the Weber Q200 grill, the baskets at bed, bath and beyond for the pantry mod, a compact blu ray player for the tv and a couple of other odds and ends. We set out on our trek at 6:30am to Batavia, OH to pick up the 250rs. Thankfully it is not a far drive - probably 2.5 hours or so. We have to be there at 10am.

So excited!!!

This is a picture of our last camping trip with the Roo. We have a great time with it and will miss it a bit (but not on rainy, cold or humid days):


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

CampingRus said:


> Tomorrow!!! Tomorrow, we pick her up!!
> 
> We spent this morning cleaning out the Roo and getting her all cleaned up for them. She is sparkling clean.
> 
> ...


"Jingle Bells, Jingle Bells.."


----------

